# Yes !!!! the Forum Jet is in Lexington !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Breeders Cup this weekend ! Pay those dues ! how else can we maintain this lifestyle ? GOOD news - if you have a V !!!! - have a THOURHBRED in the house EVERY day !!!!! LOL - Yes HUSTON - we have a LAUNCH !!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Who is this Huston you speak of


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - you are to young to remember - @ the beginning of the SPACE RACE - the rocket was launched from Cape Canaveral - the control center was in Huston TX - the pic is PIKE on launch LOL


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

REM, maybe I am mistaken, but I think it's possible that TR was only teasing you about the way you spelled "Huston". It has an "o" missing. It's supposed to be "Houston". 

I remember when Apollo 13 radioed back, "Houston, we have a problem." In fact, Tom Hanks was in a gripping movie about that mission -- "Apollo 13". It's never too late to rent it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I live right outside of Houston. NASA used to have a open house, and you could tour most of their facility's. Walk through the planes, and just have a grand old time. I even got to tour the Supper Guppy before they tightened security.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

....but just to correct you all, the forum jet is parked up in my back garden at moment


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Jet Hog


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

so much for sppel check lol


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

HA, Ha, ha!!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

You weren't kidding, REM  Apparently the airport had their hands full trying to find parking for all the private planes that flew in for the Breeder's Cup. It was really neat to drive down Man 'O War and see them all lined up along the fence. Wish I could find a better picture!

http://www.wkyt.com/home/headlines/...-Breeders-Cup-crowd-heads-home-339169772.html


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes - PIKE & I did have to wait on the Forum jet to leave Lexington - it's next stop SD - it was not to HARD on us - the on plane bartender & chef - took the edge off of it !!!!!!!!!


----------

